# Upgrade Motorhome Radio



## JohnQ (Nov 11, 2007)

My motorhome is a 1997 and has a Delco Electronic radio and is very difficult to operate while driving, plus to get Satellite radio is a seperate Radio Shack Invo2 setup. Almost have to pull over to tune it. The Delco has am/fm/cd/cassette and is "2 DIN" and measures (approximately) 4" H x 7" W. What we want is a new radio that fits the space of the old one, AM, FM, CD and Satellite Radio (Sirius), and has a big enough screen so I can see at a glance. And a remote would be a plus for the wife in the co-pilot seat so she can change her own channels without getting up.

So what make/model recommendations does anyone have and where can I get one????


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

You might want to double check that radio size. Many GM's of that era used odd sized radios that aren't really double DIN and won't accept a double-DIN replacement. There also might not be enough depth behind the dash.


----------



## JohnQ (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, I replaced that old Delco Electronic with a Pioneer FH-P8000BT dash radio (Excellent Sound and far better displays). I also added a Sirius SCC1/CD SB10 combo. And the important part, the antenna puck is just fine above the front cabinetry and receiving signals just fine thru the Fiberglass roof of the motorhome. All the hardware is in place and seems to be working great receiving the Sirius Advertising signals. It's the #$%^&*(*&^%$ people at Sirius that are screwing the pooch. They just do NOT get that I want my subscription transferred from that old Radio Shack receiver SID to the New setup SID. It's been two days of talking (on the phone) to a wall. Does anyone know the Secret Handshake, speak Canadian (that's who's on the other end of the phone line), anything?!?!?! Something so simple


----------



## JohnQ (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, apparently my "*Not So Polite I Am The Customer*" second call to the idiots got there attention. All Channels coming in loud and clear now, and most importantly, The Navigator can sit in her Co-Pilot Chair and change the channels to her hearts content (via the remote!!!!).


----------

